# Problem slow menus, no record, broken playback



## iCandy (Jan 8, 2011)

I have had my TiVo 320 since December 2010 and it is now giving me problems which I believe come from the same root cause. Anyone know of a solution for these?

No record or viewing live TV. Latter gives grey screen. May occasionally receive intermittently. Signal verified as a Zinwell set top box works perfectly and shows good signal strength when connected to the same antenna connection.

Playback is broken. Previously recorded programs in the Now Playing list will typically play for 1/2 to 1 second, pause 2 to 3 seconds, cycling indefinitely. Picture remains clean with no pixellation.

This same play / pause cycling is also seen on the dynamic wallpapers of the menus that have them.

Navigation through menus is VERY slow. Moving up and down on the same page is OK, but scrolling or moving left or right into different menus takes 2 to 3 minutes to complete. Also, if I try to scroll beyond the top or bottom, the normal 'boong' navigation sound does not play, and all navigation sounds stop completely for 2 to 3 minutes, after which all navigation sounds work again until the next menu change.

When opening "Pick Recordings to Transfer" in Tivo Desktop, it shows a message "There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR" though a count of the total number of recordings does appear.

Resetting clears all symptoms, but only for 15 minutes or so, at which time all the symptoms reappear.

I suspect high loading on an embedded processor, but will listen to all suggestions.

Thanks, Simon


----------



## Snail_D3 (Aug 9, 2009)

Take note of the MER and post-viterbi errors also packets errors. This can be found at tivo central>settings>account>diagnostics. If you have a low MER of 250 or below and post errors are counting indicates you have a poor quality signal from your aerial. The TiVo tries to correct these errors and in doing so overloads the CPU. Other Set top boxes don't try to error correct so won't show symptoms or problems. The symptoms you explain are similar to what has been discussed in the past on Whirlpool forums in Aus. These strange symptoms usually lead back to poor signal quality and not necessarily signal strength requiring an aerial tech to fix.

If you MER is lower and error and/or post errors are increasing you will need the aerial tested and tuned correctly to suit your area and TiVo.

Let us know what you find also you could post inthe general TiVo thread 6 on whirlpool forums.

Edit: just noticed your in NZ so might be slightly different but I don't think so.


----------

